# Bandit Lines



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

What can anyone tell me about the Bandit birds? Origination, good traits bad traits etc. I am currently looking at a beautiful Hen, love the head and overall appearance, looking to buy a couple really nice breeding pairs for my loft before breeding season.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can't really tell you anything about the Bandits per se.........but I do know that one of our members has a loft of Bandits. Two years go, he sent about a dozen birds to the 500 and got 6 day birds..........all were white/grizzle Bandits.


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

*White bandit won 17 x first*

White bandit from Hapyco loft CA..

History

In 1987 on the advice of Piet Henk De Weerd, H.T. “Chic” Brooks and Brad La Verne went to the racing pigeon loft of Julien and Roland Janssen to purchase a few top flying sprint pigeons.

A white grizzle cock stood out immediately. At first, Julien said, “Never for sale. This bird has stolen many races because he enters the loft so quickly on returning from his races. He has been 17x first and at present the best cock on our widowhood team."

Another week of negotiating and with Piet’s help, Julien started to give in a bit and with Roland giving his okay, we paid the price and the white grizzle was headed to Hapyco Lofts of California. We named him while flying home from Belgium. Julien had said he was a thief on race day-–this made the White Bandit a very appropriate name.

From this evolved the Hapyco Bandit family-–Juliena, his mother with 9x first; Wizard of Win 18x first and Provincial champion; and nestmate Flash 12x first. The White Bandit was the “King” of Hapyco. More than 170 fanciers are flying his descendents across America. They have won many races and many $ in the money races. The Snow Bird – 2nd, 3rd, 4th (twice), etc. California State Race, Red Band Race, City of Hope, Triple Crown, Auction Races, Futurities, Club and Combine, 120-600, to name a few.

The White Bandit and Maxine were buried together in October of 2002 (he was almost 20 years). But you know he’s been here because on race day, some times it looks like a snow storm is landing!

We have imported more than 120 birds from Roland since 1987. The last two cocks were the Pit Bull, 5x first and producer deluxe, a son of the Pit Bull, Thunderstorm, as a yearling won 5x first, 5x second, 1st Ace Yearling, 1st Champion Yearling Silver Ring (2nd) with 20,000 birds.

This past season we purchased his White Tornado, Ace Pigeon 2001, 5x first, 2x second. His father is a grandson of Bingo, 10x first. His sons and daughters continue to breed winners at Hapyco. The mate to the White Tornado, 4182873 White Hen is from the OLD GR13, 19x 1st, 3x Ace Pigeon, 2x Provincial Champion 2x Silver ring. OLD GR13 is from a grandson of White Bandit.

There are many more outstanding racing pigeons with super results from Roland here at Hapyco and we have a standing offer to purchase the next pigeon racing super star.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi pigeon1,

Thank you for sharing the information and history, quite interesting.

I did want to share that I know of someone who flew nothing but Bandits because of their record for flying well and fast.


----------



## polly (Jun 7, 2005)

Here is the website URL for Hapyco Loft. Everything thing you need to know about the white Bandit lines and their race results are there. http://www.hapycolofts.com/


----------



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks all


----------

